# 22v Bay boat and offshore?



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well a few months ago I sold my Sailfish 266c. My buddy from Gulf Breeze moved back to Dallas so just did not need an offshore boat anymore.

Spending the past few months boatless is driving me nuts...so...looking at another boat!

I am in Dallas so mostly freshwater bass/striper fishing. I spend a lot of time in Houston so bay and inshore fishing is available and I could probably get out one weekenda month there, plus the annual trip to PCola and Venice. I am looking at the Skeeter 22V and the Champion 22V or 24v w/ t-top.

I need something I can launch solo when I take the kids out and something I can still fish the shallow lakes around here, but want something that given right conditions, I can get out in the gulf a bit. Not chasing fish at the Spur anymore of course, but at least something I could get out to the Edge or some of the nearshore rigs out of SW pass in Venice. 

going for single 4-stroke motor and not twins (just don't need them). My question is, how do you think a 22 or 24V bay boat would hold up inthe Gulf? Again, I spent over 500+ motor hours on my Sailfish and have been in some BAD weather so if there is even a hint of bad stuff, I will be staying in the bay. I've seen bay boats at the Lump before and some out of the edge, but looking for some advice from folks on this forum and experiences offshore.

If a 24' bay boat is not really an option for light offshore,I may save some $$ and get the 22' V instead.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

you can definitely run offshore in a bay boat but you will have to pick your days carefully. But if most of your fishing is inshore then the bay boat is best choice.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Last year my wife and I were out of the pass and along came a jon boat heading S. I kinda laughed and pointed it out to my wife and we both thought he must be wanting a divorce and can't get it or something. My neighbor has a 17ft Carolina Skiff he has told me he's been out 19 miles in, and I haven't spoke to him since. I think a person needs a little more boat under them to go out that far. He has recently added to his yard a "real nice" Skeeter Bay boat, approx 22 modified. That thing is "sweet!" But, I still would'nt go into the Gulf in a bay boat. I think that's for the deep V boats if you ask me. I have been in it when we had an 18ft ski boat on a calm day and just breezed outside the sandbars some, but never went any distance in it. Now, when we had our Cape Horn 19 or the Roballo, we would have no problem going at all. I think you sound like a pretty smart guy about checking the weather to make sure it'll be calm that trip, but it always kicks up a seabreeze in the afternoon, so I'd plan my trip early at daybreak if I were you. I think having a bay boat out of the two will get you more enjoyment with the cost of fuel I know those four stokes don't burn a lot, but it hasn't stopped climbing either. Hope I didn't offend you. I only have a jon boat right now and its making me lose my mind too! But, I'm going to make the best out of inshore fishing for a year or so! Good Luck!


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 2001 Champion 21Ft Bay Champ, it gets in the skinny and does very well in the chop. It is a very dry ride. I pick my days to go in the gulf of course. Talk with anyone in Louisiana,they are in abundance there and I'm sure they will tell you they same.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Buddy of mine has a 22 Pathfinder and has been 20-25 miles offshore in it. Just pick your days and you will be fine. I would take a llok at the pathfinders they are in the same price as the Skeeter also if you are in Texas look at the Majek bay boats they are awsome too. Here is a link they are built in Corpus Chrsti http://www.secretsoftheoutdoors.com/majekboats.htm


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

nice, thanks for the link


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I've run my 22' cape horn bay boat plenty (mostly) gulf fishing inshore and have been out to the edge. Though the time of year and keeping an watchful eye on the marine forcast is a must for anything over 10 miles out. Fish early and be heading back in before 1pm and you will excape the afternoon seabreeze most every time. The bay boat is IMHO one of the best all around fishing forinshore and bay is can be launched and recovered fairly easy my one's self. My HONDA 225 4-stroke burns on average 10-15 gal. per trip with an average round trip of 20-30 miles.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a Triton 22DV bay boat and routinely fished 40+ miles offshore. I also fish all the areas you are talking about. Watch your days (I don't go if the forecast is 4-6 or worse). You also need to prepare your safety items well. EPIRB mandatory and I would consider a 4 person life raft. I also wear my inflatable life vest all day.



As far as boat selection, self bailing cockpit - mandatory. Also consider the fuel capacity. When it gets rough even a 4-stroke will chew through fuel. I usually plan for 2x my expected usage on my longest expected trip.



Hope this helps - Al


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a 18' Key Largo and will take it out to the gulf on good days. I think that my boat has a 19 degree deadrise on it and it seems to do very well offshore. and still only need 18 inches of water to get on plane. I would think that aslong as you have a decent V on the front it would be ok for the gulf. Just my .02


----------

